# kubota 7040m



## mrfixit77845 (Aug 24, 2020)

this tractor all of a sudden has no pulling power engine runs fine put it in gear release clutch and it moves slowly to speed will road but slows on hills etc and definitely wont pull my shredder etc i see a cable the runs from the shifter to the transmission just below the shift linkage but i dont know what this caable does or it may be the problem as it does not seem to move the lever it is connected to? any in put thanks Stan


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

Hello mrfixit77845,

Sounds to me like your clutch is slipping. Needs adjustment. Push the clutch pedal down with your hand. You should have about 1" to 1-1/2" of free play before you feel resistance as the throw out bearing contacts the clutch fingers. Adjust the clutch linkage to get the free play in this range.


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

My question is... Is it a hydraulic shuttle, a glide shift or a standard dry clutch model. Big difference in clutch's and actuation methods on them.


----------



## Tx Jim (Jul 28, 2020)

SidecarFlip said:


> My question is... Is it a hydraulic shuttle, a glide shift or a standard dry clutch model. Big difference in clutch's and actuation methods on them.


M7040 definitely does not have a Gide shift because that type trans wasn't available on this model. I'll bet due to the fact it's been nearly a month since the question was asked the problem has been solved!


----------



## SidecarFlip (Mar 25, 2021)

Could be. Probably not enough pack pressure. When he said cable I immediately thought of hydraulic shuttle. The Hydraulic shuttle and the pto pack depend on hydraulic pressure for lock up. Similar to a motorcycle wet clutch but with more plates and instead of mechanical actuation, they are hydraulic via a modulation valve on the left side of the main gearcase.


----------

